# New Member With A 2006 28krs



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, we finally took the plunge after tent trailer camping for 4 years and chose the 28 KRS because it had absolutely everything we were looking for in a toy hauler for my husband, but a really nice interior for me! We take delivery on Wednesday and have 3 trips planned already. We can't wait! This website is incredible...I'm sure you'll be hearing lots of questions coming from me in the near future. Nice to meet everyone...Anybody from California??


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the purchase of your new Outback! Post often and enjoy! action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

action Welcome & Congrats! action 
You are going to LOVE your OB









Tami


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I am not from California, but we plan on visiting the Redwood Forest this summer. Does that count







? JR


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome skippershe to the Outback Family
and congrats on the 28RKS nice model









Don action


----------



## 23krsfan (May 29, 2006)

I'm from CA. Where did you buy your 28krs from?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome aboard* action

and greetings from *nor-cal* sunny

darrel


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending arrival! Those Roo's are sure gaining a lot of mindshare.

If you're up for a roadtrip, please check out the 2006 Fall PNW "BOAT DRINKS" Rally. I know it is a long drive, but it really is a great time.

PNW Rally


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

23krsfan said:


> I'm from CA. Where did you buy your 28krs from?
> [snapback]115162[/snapback]​


We purchased from Mike Thompson in Fountain Valley, I believe they're the only ones that sell these from what I could tell. Where did you get your 23 krs from and have you been camping in it much? We have a few beach trips planned, can't wait! What part of Ca are you? We've now been told that there are ordinances about parking in Costa Mesa...Yikes!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the pending arrival! Those Roo's are sure gaining a lot of mindshare.
> 
> If you're up for a roadtrip, please check out the 2006 Fall PNW "BOAT DRINKS" Rally. I know it is a long drive, but it really is a great time.
> 
> ...


Loved your website...how did you happen to get appliances that match your cabinetry? It looks really clean and bright...Our oven and microwave are black, not that they look bad, but yours looks better


----------



## 23krsfan (May 29, 2006)

skippershe said:


> 23krsfan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from CA.Â Where did you buy your 28krs from?
> ...


We're from Monterey County. We took our ROO out for a quick trip and loved it. The garage area really works well for loading and unloading the kids bikes, toys, ect. We have a couple of dirt bikes we plan on utilizing it for also. I bought a Honda eu2000i and it powered our TT. I bought it cause I read on the boards here some have powered their AC with it. I ran it for 1/2hr even though I didn't need it to make sure everything works. The 28KRS is excellent! I almost took out the side of my TT when fueling for gas. Gotta watch those angles


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

23krsfan said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > 23krsfan said:
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

skippershe said:


> 23krsfan said:
> 
> 
> > skippershe said:
> ...


We bought a Honda 2000i as well planning to use it with our Coleman pop-up...did it power your A/C?? Wondering if we have to get another one and parallel them together. Can't wait to bring her home on Wednesday to find out


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, skippershe!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback! WHOO HOO!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 23krsfan (May 29, 2006)

I got the Honda eu2000 to run the AC for about an hour then shut it down figuring that was good enough for me. I also tried running some lights and the fridge at the same time but the overload protection kicked in so I had to restart my lil Honda. It'll run my AC and a few lights but that's it which is good enough for me!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome skippershe and congrats on the new Outback, you are going to love it regardless of which model you have purchased!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

23krsfan said:


> I got the Honda eu2000 to run the AC for about an hour then shut it down figuring that was good enough for me. I also tried running some lights and the fridge at the same time but the overload protection kicked in so I had to restart my lil Honda. It'll run my AC and a few lights but that's it which is good enough for me!
> [snapback]115731[/snapback]​


Wow! that's impressive that it did run your ac. I can't wait to try and see if it works for us too







Tomorrow is the big day, she'll be in our driveway by late afternoon...Campgrounds with and without hookups, here we come!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the pending arrival! Those Roo's are sure gaining a lot of mindshare.
> ...


I took them out of the Outback and had them professionally painted to match the cabinets. Dooh...just kidding, those are the the stock applicances.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

I never noticed the white appliances before. That's pretty cool!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing they must have made the change in 2005.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to another roo owner.







We too love our 28KRS. What toys will you be taking along? We took our two motorcycles on our maiden voyage and learned that if you have a choice, pick your site wisely. You want a nice wide level site to load and unload your toys. We had to find another site when we got ready to leave so that we had room to load. shy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

skippershe,

Sorry it took me so long to welcome you to Outbackers, but WELCOME! action

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy your new Outback.









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Congrats on moving up to a beautiful Outback!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

biga said:


> Welcome to another roo owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My husband just purchased a Quad and also has a Harley...other than that, toys for our son. Thanks for the heads up about the ramp, that's a big deal when you do have the big boy toys along. We just pulled her into the driveway, so I'm going to take a photo and post it this evening with my signature. Thanks for the big welcome from everyone here...we're so happy to now be part of the Outback family! Oh, while at the dealer today, I made sure that another new Outback owner knew about this site as well...Have a great day


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Good job skippershe,

New to the site, and already referring others to the forum. Welcome to you and your family also.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A true Outbacker spirit! Good on you, skippershe!








I will be anxious to see the photo!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Can't wait to see some pics









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, I tried to post a photo, but I think the pixels are too large to upload to this site







...I think they were around 640 or so. I believe that I will have to take another shot and lower the image quality to lower the pixels...does that sound right? Anyways, thank you to everyone for your warm welcome and I will get that photo up if it's the last thing I do!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What about the Fall Rally in Oregon...can you make it?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What about the Fall Rally in Oregon...can you make it?
> [snapback]116551[/snapback]​


I sure wish we could, but I think my husband is just about tapped out on vacation time with the trips that we already have planned. Oregon is just a bit out of our reach at the moment. I wish that we could even make it to the southern california rally which is only about 150 miles away in Pismo Beach, but we already have plans to be camping elsewhere. I guess we'll just have to try to make it next year...bummer


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Well, we finally took the plunge after tent trailer camping for 4 years and chose the 28 KRS because it had absolutely everything we were looking for in a toy hauler for my husband, but a really nice interior for me! We take delivery on Wednesday and have 3 trips planned already. We can't wait! This website is incredible...I'm sure you'll be hearing lots of questions coming from me in the near future. Nice to meet everyone...Anybody from California??
> [snapback]115114[/snapback]​


skippershe,

We are 2005 21RS owners since 08/04 and we also live in Costa Mesa. We are near the fairgrounds and the SA private golf course. We store our unit near Anaheim Stadium at a storage lot. I park on occasion for a day, even 3 at times when prepping for trips. I have never had any ticketing issues or warnings.

Btw, where did you camp over Memorial? We were up in Idyllwild and saw a couple of Outbacks up there.


----------

